# A series of great track building articles



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

I thought I would share this link with you for a series of articles taken from the Road Racing Handbook Volume 2 (1974) on building a track and scenery. Some of you may have already read this, but some of you may have not. Although some of the material may be a bit dated, I still found a lot of value in the fundamental information provided. It's good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great article. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

I found a bunch of cars at a garage sale a couple years ago and couldn't for the life of me figure out why they all had glow in the dark paint on the lights and meatballs. All is clear now!!
"Now that ‘black light’ bulbs are available with screw-in bases, you can flood your track with several of these. You’ll have to purchase some of the paint that glows under black light and use it to paint the pits and guardrails, thus outlining the track with a ribbon of glowing brilliance. You must also paint the meatballs, headlights, and taillights of the cars."


----------

